# "Unable to save image"



## ParanoydStyle (Feb 19, 2019)

So, I tried to upload a profile picture and I did not succeed. I tried uploading it directly or linking it to a site. I made sure the image I was using was smaller than 800x400 and smaller than 97.7Kb (btw that's a VERY SPECIFIC NUMBER). Nothing worked. Unsure if bug with site or user error. Please advise.

Edit: the image was a .jpeg which I've generally observed to be the most universally acceptable image format.


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Feb 22, 2019)

uh, sorry to be that guy but anyone, anyone, bueller, bueller?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2019)

We've had a few different errors reported with image uploads of various kinds. Right now we're working on an upgrade to a new platform, which will fix everything.


----------



## Lanefan (Feb 23, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Right now we're working on an upgrade ... which will fix everything.



Famous last words...


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Feb 26, 2019)

I was about to say, is it going to fix Trump too!?!?

Anyway, thanks Morissey Morrus. Guess I'll wait for that.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 26, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Right now we're working on an upgrade to a new platform, which will fix everything.



That is good to hear.  I *finally* got a picture of myself that shows off my good side.  

I hope the lag time to load a new thread also is an artifact of the transfer prep work.


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Mar 25, 2019)

So has there been any progress on this in the last month? I don't mean to be a pest but I am p. tired of not having an avatar.

Would it do any good for me to try a different browser or something?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2019)

We’re working on an upgrade to a new platform. It’s a big job. No ETA.


----------



## Revaros (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi! Having the exact same issue and it's almost July. Sorry to be a pest!


----------



## zfulhr (Jun 25, 2019)

please follow the bellow instructions.
Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 800 by 400 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 27, 2019)

Revaros said:


> Hi! Having the exact same issue and it's almost July. Sorry to be a pest!




I seem to recall that as of a few years ago you have to be a subscriber to have an avatar.


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 2, 2019)

Also having the same issue. Trying to upload an image 300 x 300 at 52 KB.


----------

